# Repticon NC 10/2-3



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

We will be vending the show this weekend in NC. Hope to see some familiar froggers! Its been awhile.

Friday pick up will be @ 4ish.. Depending on a few things. Thanks! For the others saturday etc. Hopefully it will be busy, but not so busy we can't chat! 

If you need to contact me, questions, stock.. email or call. 

[email protected]

Thanks and hope to see ya there!
Mac


----------

